# Off To San Antonio Zoo



## AustinASU (Aug 26, 2012)

So I'll be at the San Antonio zoo tomorrow and I plan on taking and posting tons of pics.....last minute trip before college starts Monday.......also I have word that they are showcasing a ploughshare......I'm so excited it'll be my first time to see one....hopefully they'll be there and alert to get some great videos. Wish me luck

I take that back....the ploughshare is in quarantine as of now...o well I can't wait to see the aldabras and radiateds


----------



## Jacqui (Aug 26, 2012)

Dang about the ploughshare, but have fun any how!!


----------



## wellington (Aug 26, 2012)

Have fun. Can't wait to see the pics


----------



## Tom (Aug 26, 2012)

My friend Cory is a master at getting himself being the scenes tours. You should contact the zoo and see if they will allow you a tour.


----------



## Eweezyfosheezy (Aug 26, 2012)

Thats awesome cant wait to see pics/vids!


----------



## AustinASU (Aug 26, 2012)

I went there and we'll i have 250 pictures to upload now....saw everything except the ploughshare...i asked for a private tour....but they wouldn't even private tour for the ploughshare.... anything else i could though. But i did fall in love with their aldabras.....def must have now. And they had a two radiated and one texas tortoise....but they had some really awesome aquatic turtles that i will have posted tomorrow. First day back to college tommorow bleh. One cool thing i was allowed to see was baby Komodo dragons...but battery died so i didn't get pictures of them....fortunately i got pics of mom and dad. And tons of rare vipers like the Mang Mountain Viper, Taylar's Cantill, and many others


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Aug 26, 2012)

AustinASU said:


> *But i did fall in love with their aldabras.....*


----------



## Jacqui (Aug 27, 2012)

Good luck on the first day!


----------



## AustinASU (Aug 29, 2012)

http://photobucket.com/austinasu


I finally posted all the pics, sorry it took forever....school has been chaos this first week  enjoy their is a couple hundred lola


----------



## Jacqui (Aug 30, 2012)

Wow, you did take some pictures.


----------



## Julius25 (Aug 30, 2012)

Wow so much pics !!!
Thanks for sharing with us.
It looks to be a great place.


----------



## AustinASU (Aug 30, 2012)

Yeah it's pretty nice....i iwsh i had taken my camera...i used my iphone for everything lols. But the aldabras where my fav...along with the mang mountain viper, and yellow spotted amazon turtles....big guys


----------



## AustinASU (Aug 30, 2012)

bump!


----------

